# weird spasms



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

i need help with these i guess you could call weird spasms or constent shakes. when i shot i hold pretty stead and shoot groups the size of 12 rings on average at 40-50 yards but my forarm shakes a little all the time. it just spases slighty and i cant get it to stop. i need help because i cant figure out what i need to do to stop it.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

For the most part ignore them. If you are getting good groups, why change?

Nobody holds perfectly steady all the time. You may want to work on the fit of your bow to see if that will help.

A couple of form things that might help:
- when you get to full draw relax your biceps and shoulder tops.
- relax your bow hand before drawing and keep it relaxed. This seems to be one source for shakies for me.
- keep your bow shoulder down & relaxed

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

i am just going to try to work out and see if it stops


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

It is amazing that having the proper draw length and being able to stay relaxed in the shot, the pin can in many cases, stop in the "x". You can't use the same amount of muscle everytime, but you can relax the same everytime time.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

answers above are correct, while this wont help the shakes this will help the spasms, drink 16 oz of tonic water each daywarning  THIS STUFF TASTE HORRIBLE, try mixing it with lime juice to get it down.. it will also help people who sweat a lot...


----------

